# Microsoft's fight against software piracy



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Microsoft is stepping up their fight against piracy.

Techworld Article


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

does alot of good.

Microsoft is so freaking stupid, in the past I known people to download XP off limewire, and behold call up Microsoft and they either give you the CD Key or the long avtivation code in order to activate it. Without hardly giving them any info rather then saying "I had to format my CPU" or "I just got a new CPU"

thats about all you have to say... and WAM! They activate it.


As far as them preventing piracy, it wont happen when they are the ones contributing to it.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

I found a place on the web that gave links to 15 others that had "cracked" this *genuine advantage* thing within 24 hours of the M$ anouncement.
So their piracy blocker was pirated almost immediately. :4-dontkno


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

I dunno how a piracy blocker would work unless it detected hacked versions of XP where the 30 day timer was blocked or changed in the registry. They say you cant download updates if the registration key aint entered or it aint activated, but really I dont think you need the updates anyway.

But hell, Microsoft will not win against pirating if they the ones that causes it by giving piraters the CD key or activation code.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Real_Bullet said:


> They say you cant download updates if the registration key aint entered or it aint activated, but really I dont think you need the updates anyway.


o.o WHAT?! You must not spend much time online or you have an OS that you created yourself because Windows is the pidgeon of the OS world. If you install from an old CD (pre SP1) and don't update then you're asking for trouble.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

There are retail disks with SP2 already in. I'm sure you can easily find these... I cracked the 30 day deal on my own installation just because I didn't want them to make a profile of my computer.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

you can download sp2 and security updates without vaildating.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

SP2 won't install if you don't have a legit version though...I don't think anyway.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I won't say how I know, but you can install it.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

well see, I've never tried :1angel:


----------

